# croton damn



## Laux36 (Aug 29, 2014)

I am wondering if anyone has been hooking into steelhead below croton? Feel free to PM me if you don't want responses posted.


----------



## Westsidesfury (Jan 21, 2015)

Damn? Why damn


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome to the MS forums. In this state at this time of year there are Steelhead present and a fishery for them in every stream connected to The Great Lakes with few exceptions. And even these streams deemed not to present a fishery will yield the occasional fish. Good luck and please feel free to share your adventures with us here. We especially appreciate quality fish pics.

I suggest familiarizing yourself with the forum guidelines (there is a sticky post of note). We avoid the mention of specific holes, runs, access points, and such.


----------



## SkiTownSportsman (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes, croton dam... The unmentionable, holy water


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

SkiTownSportsman said:


> Yes, croton dam... The unmentionable, holy water



Rules are rules....


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh yeah!
From the dam to Muskegon Lake folks are walkin across the river on steelies and picking out the big ones!
No bites though , so no hooking into any.


----------



## Gthumb13 (Dec 15, 2015)

Honestly i only frequent a couple of the forums and it gets old how many ppl want to be spoonfed info. Many of us have put in countless hours and fished hard to get farmiliar with a particular river system. Do some reading about the particular species and their behaviors and try to find likely holding waters during particular seasons. Guess that is why i ultimately own a jet sled....so that i can get to the spots nobody reads about and trolls on here find!


----------



## SkiTownSportsman (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

SkiTownSportsman said:


>


Got ur limit eh


----------



## doughman (Dec 7, 2005)

Julez81 said:


> Got ur limit eh


To be honest and not a typical jack wagon now is a good time to hit the mo. If ur walking in u can't beat right down the hill u can catch fish I bounce spawn and flies of all color for steel and throw cranks and husky jerks for walleye. If u r in a boat pick a hole anchor and fish it the fish are waiting for u


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

doughman said:


> To be honest and not a typical jack wagon


 Yes we are Jack Wagons because we won't spoon feed lazy people info. And dishonest because we won't break forum rules....


----------



## jigsnwigs (Feb 6, 2011)

Run of the the mill on the Mo today... Fished five hours. Four bites hooked hooked three landed two. Can't wait for sun up tomorrow.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

jigsnwigs said:


> Run of the the mill on the Mo today... Fished five hours. Four bites hooked hooked three landed two. Can't wait for sun up tomorrow.


I'll be heading upriver in the morning myself, just before sun up on a far away flow from the west side. Hoping for a magical day. This post gives me hope


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Julez81 said:


> Yes we are Jack Wagons because we won't spoon feed lazy people info. And dishonest because we won't break forum rules....


After you welcome a person to the site you critisize them a post later and automaticaly label them lazy? I dont like giving out a ton on area's and im all for people doing there own leg work but come on. And below Croton? Bigggg secret, and not really a specific hole that could mean from croton to the lake. There are reasons this site is becoming more and more useless, unless your in a certain niche pluggers hate most guys that do anything other than that, fly guys hate bait, qdm non qdm, no dang reports.


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

Sparky23 said:


> After you welcome a person to the site you critisize them a post later and automaticaly label them lazy? I dont like giving out a ton on area's and im all for people doing there own leg work but come on. And below Croton? Bigggg secret, and not really a specific hole that could mean from croton to the lake. There are reasons this site is becoming more and more useless, unless your in a certain niche pluggers hate most guys that do anything other than that, fly guys hate bait, qdm non qdm, no dang reports.


My reply was not directed to the OP. He has been silent. It's about the principle in general. Not intended to be any kind of personal attack. Sorry if anyone felt it was. I have not fished Croton ever myself. If I did fish it or if another spot I did fish was being discussed it shouldn't change how the forum guidelines are applied or interpreted. As one plugger on here I can say I do not hold bait fishermen in any lower regard, in fact I fish bait and other techniques too at times and enjoy it.
I personally have reduced the number of reports I give for my own reasons. I always respond to personal messages though and even hand out my phone number and share through other mediums as well. I thoroughly enjoy helping those that make efforts to improve their success when I can.


----------



## jigsnwigs (Feb 6, 2011)

Today sucked. The water in my home stretch was high and dirty. Nary a nibble.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Fished from the dam and down the river not a bite and didnt see anyone hook a fish, quiet a few fisherman out bottom bouncing and float fishing.


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Fished from the dam and down the river not a bite and didnt see anyone hook a fish, quiet a few fisherman out bottom bouncing and float fishing.


You missed my epic battle with this guy then. Hooked him at 11:30. had a boat there sitting in the run when we arrived. He hooked one around 11 then left. Also saw a silver hen being drug up the hill around 1, that came from down river of the bridge. Not a lot of fish there yet.








Nice sunny day to be on the river! Spring is here!


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

doughman,

Reply to our Spur Collectors thread on the 2016 turkey contest thread.

Steve


----------

